# Sears Ted Williams 20" Bike - 1969?



## musclemaniac

Hello all. I'm new to the forum. Recently got interested in Muscle Bikes when looking for a new bike for my seven year old son. Just picked up this Sears Ted Williams 20" bike. Was told it was 1969 model. If anyone knows anything about these, would love to hear about it.


----------



## pedal alley

*cool bike. & welcome*

like that one.
the chaingaurd & springer..
are they original ?


----------



## musclemaniac

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome  I was told this is an all original survivor bike. But like I mentioned, I'm new to the hobby and still learning


----------



## balloontirecruiser

Nice bike!

I'd have to say that chainguard is aftermarket/incorrect, though, based on how it bends akwardly against the rear portion of the frame....


----------



## musclemaniac

*Good Eye for Detail*

Thanks for the input. You may be right about that. I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it.   Looks like I might have to keep an eye out for an original one if I can find out what it originally had on it.


----------



## 30thtbird

Well,let me see.It appears to be at least a 1971 model due to the BMA sticker on the bar that the seat post goes into.The sissybar,chain guard and front forks,and the seat are not original either.The short rear fender either started in 71 or 72,I can't remember for sure.I think I have a pic or 2 of what it should look like.Kenny.

I saved these pics from the bay for research and study.thanks whomever took them.Actually the seat and sissybar on this one is wrong too.The seat should be a 2 tone red and blue if I remember correctly.The handlegrips should be a red,white,or blue sport type grip with Sears on the very end by the hole for the streamers.KB.


----------



## musclemaniac

*Cool! Thanks!*

Wow... Thanks alot.   I looked everywhere to try to find some pics of a comparable bike and couldn't find any. Very much appreciated.


----------



## fourstarbikes

*i had a girls*

ted wil. bike and it had that same seat on it but it had the sears gaurd like the 30th showed you


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

I thought the springer seemed a little wrong, too new, like it was off of a new wally world bike or something.

Shane


----------



## musclemaniac

*Fork*

What should I look for in a fork if I wanted to return it to original? Are their certain dimensions or measurements I need to know?


----------



## 30thtbird

Hey muscle,I just sold all of my Murray bikes and parts to RaleighRon.If I remember correctly,there were a few extra 20" murray forks in the lot.They won't be the right color,but at least you will have the right ones.Maybe he can even paint them for you.Email him at RALEIGHRONS@aol.com and tell him that Kenny(30thtbird) sent you.He might even have a solid blue seat to for you.I know he has the correct sissybars as well.Maybe even the correct handle grips too.Glad I could help.Kenny.


----------



## musclemaniac

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tip, 30th.   So were these Sears bikes made by Murray?
By the way, what makes the seat incorrect? Fourstar said he had a girls Ted Williams that had the same seat on it.


----------



## 30thtbird

Yes,these bikes were made by Murray and badged as Sears.The seat he is talking about that is like yours were generally used as replacement seats or used on WesternFlyer bikes that also could have been built by Murray.Huffy also built bikes for Sears and WesternFlyer.You don't have to replace the seat if you don't want.I mean it's a nice seat.I was just trying to let you know what it came with originally.No big deal.A friend of mine that lives about 30 or 35 miles away has a girls version that I can get a pic of.I just don't know for sure when I will be heading down that way.I hope I have helped and good luck getting it lined out to your liking.If you need anymore info,just ask.If I know the answer,I will tell you.Kenny.


----------



## musclemaniac

*Appreciate it!*

Thanks for all of the info. Very much appreciated.


----------

